# Do the bruises get better?



## Monroe (Nov 25, 2011)

I started Muay Thai a couple of months ago. I'm a woman and there aren't other women to partner with during the sessions I can make it out to. I'm holding up pads for partners to hit and kick and I'm getting big ugly bruises up and down my forearms and hands. Does the bruising stop or does this always happen? They look ugly when I go swimming and I get funny looks when strangers see my arms.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 25, 2011)

I have to ask this... are they hitting you or the pads? 
How do you hold the pads, which type are they and what techniques are they doing?

Sorry for all the questions just need to know what you are doing. I train with men and while I get a few bruises, they aren't anything big and only happen occasionally. I'm think techniques in holding the pads depending on the type they are could be wrong.


----------



## Cyriacus (Nov 25, 2011)

Yes, they get better.
Bruises are Burst Blood Vessels beneath the Skin. Just Ice them.

Also, Relax. You may be trying to foolishly absorb the Force on something that isnt a Striking Shield. I.e., Pads.


----------



## Monroe (Nov 25, 2011)

http://www.canbox.ca/c267857p16712739.2.html They're hitting pads like these. I'm holding them the same way I see everyone else holding them.


----------



## Cyriacus (Nov 25, 2011)

Monroe said:


> http://www.canbox.ca/c267857p16712739.2.html They're hitting pads like these. I'm holding them the same way I see everyone else holding them.


Well, different People Train Differently. If You dont want Bruising, try supporting it more with Your Elbows by pushing them in, and pulling with Your Hands; Also, generate a Counter-push with the Pad into the Strike to dampen the Force a bit. Youre just getting hit by Penetrating Force. You can reduce it, but really, it comes with the territory. Almost like being hit in the Solar Plexus. It WILL happen.


----------



## Monroe (Nov 25, 2011)

Cyriacus said:


> Yes, they get better.
> Bruises are Burst Blood Vessels beneath the Skin. Just Ice them.
> 
> Also, Relax. You may be trying to foolishly absorb the Force on something that isnt a Striking Shield. I.e., Pads.



I'm not sure what I'm doing. I don't tend to notice when I'm hurting myself. I've been told by an ER dr I have a high pain threshold. Maybe I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## Monroe (Nov 25, 2011)

Cyriacus said:


> Well, different People Train Differently. If You dont want Bruising, try supporting it more with Your Elbows by pushing them in, and pulling with Your Hands; Also, generate a Counter-push with the Pad into the Strike to dampen the Force a bit. Youre just getting hit by Penetrating Force. You can reduce it, but really, it comes with the territory. Almost like being hit in the Solar Plexus. It WILL happen.



For punches, I try to meet against them. But for kicks, I'm trying to make sure the pad gets hit and not me. I'm mostly trying to keep the pads together.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 25, 2011)

I think you are probably as Cyriacus said absorbing too much force, do you move the pads towads the person striking?





We send our fighters to Fairtex in Bangkok, this is how they work the pads there. You can't keep static when holding pads, you move to meet the strike.


----------



## Cyriacus (Nov 25, 2011)

Also, Pain Threshold isnt a Factor. You will still Feel any Impact Force. I would know.
Bruising is just blood vessels. It isnt Injuring Impact Force.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 25, 2011)

Have the instructors shown you how to hold the pads properly? Have you got the straps done up too tight?

For the actual bruises you can use witch hazel or arnica, I use a mixture of both in a gel that's supposed to be for horses but is ideal for humans too. Arnica can be bought in a cream or in tablet form.


----------



## Doozie (Nov 25, 2011)

I haven't read anyone else's reply but I have/had the same problem. Except I am a guy but I am 1) at least 20-30lbs lighter than everyone else in my class and 2) Im atleast 5 years younger. 
So I am familiar with bruises on my forearms especially. All I can say is that I stopped bruising once I got used to taking hits and I improved my holding technique.
Make sure that you are "pushing" into the strike, and than "shrinking/absorbing" it. If you are a wall than its gonna hurt.
You have to move into the strike as its thrown, and once it makes contact, move back with it. This way you are not just taking it straight on. But also... if you are bruising easily, it probably means that you lack conditioning to be able to spar and such. So think of it as conditioning your body to be stronger. That's why I always partner up with someone bigger:
1) I can go full out without worrying about hurting the guy
2) I practice taking strong hits so that when I fight someone my size, they can't hurt me.

Hope I helped


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 25, 2011)

Doozie said:


> *I haven't read anyone else's reply* but I have/had the same problem. Except I am a guy but I am 1) at least 20-30lbs lighter than everyone else in my class and 2) Im atleast 5 years younger.
> So I am familiar with bruises on my forearms especially. All I can say is that I stopped bruising once I got used to taking hits and I improved my holding technique.
> Make sure that you are "pushing" into the strike, and than "shrinking/absorbing" it. If you are a wall than its gonna hurt.
> You have to move into the strike as its thrown, and once it makes contact, move back with it. This way you are not just taking it straight on. But also... if you are bruising easily, it probably means that you lack conditioning to be able to spar and such. So think of it as conditioning your body to be stronger. That's why I always partner up with someone bigger:
> ...



It's probably better to read others replies 

I don't see the connection with bruising because of holding the pads incorrectly meaning you aren't conditioned enough for sparring, it doesn't follow. Partnering with someone bigger also doesn't mean you will be 'conditioned' any better, the strength of the strike is do to techniques rather than controlled by the size of the person. I've seen many smaller people punch harder than larger. Taking punches to improve 'conditioning' isn't wise. Rather than sparring with someone bigger spar with someone more experienced, that's the best way to learn. Paying too much attention to 'conditioning' rather than correct technique won't make you a better fighter.


----------



## Carol (Nov 25, 2011)

Vitamin C, Vitamin C, Vitamin C....


----------



## Monroe (Nov 26, 2011)

Cyriacus said:


> Also, Pain Threshold isnt a Factor. You will still Feel any Impact Force. I would know.
> Bruising is just blood vessels. It isnt Injuring Impact Force.



I realize I feel impact. I just don't notice that it's leaving bruises though. 


I watched Tez3's youtube. I think I'm catching the punches fine. But I don't think I'm okay with the kicks. I'll check with my instructor. 

Thanks!


----------



## thegatekeeper (Dec 23, 2011)

Hmm... never had any bruising from holding pads. Maybe you are really sensitive?


----------

